

David Foster Wallace's commencement address. Kenyon College (2005) - pavs
http://moreintelligentlife.com/story/david-foster-wallace-in-his-own-words

======
pavs
I didn't know him when he was alive. But when I read this speech for the first
time this week, I felt for the first time that someone really understood (and
felt) how I feel in a very deep level.

I know the message of the speech may seem very simple (introspection) and
delivered in a superficial way, but I think it goes much deeper than
introspection or just "being in the present".

Sometimes when I am in a crowded place (being in NY, thats not very hard), I
just stop doing whatever I am doing and just look around me at everyone and
see their faces and their expressions and try to understand (speculate) their
life. I get very conscious of my existence, at that very moment, instead of
mindlessly rushing like a hungry animal I just pause and stop doing whatever I
am doing, no matter how important it is, and try to reflect on my present
moment and all the people around me.

This line really resonate with my feeling, "It is unimaginably hard to do
this, to stay conscious and alive in the adult world day in and day out."

Its kind of hard to describe. Anyone else feels like that?

